# DYNDNS not connecting to Login Page



## ajwilliams979 (May 21, 2008)

Hi All,

Login tab on my webpage is not allowing to connect to the dyndns page to connect to my computer at work. It says 
"internet explorer could not connect to this webpage"

Any idea on the process i need to follow to re-point the link to on the local domain?

Thanks in advance


----------

